# Anarchist Copper Mod



## baksteen8168 (5/11/14)

Good Day Sir Vape.

Will you be getting any more of these sometime soon?


----------



## Sir Vape (5/11/14)

Hey Sir baksteen

Let me check. Ill message you this afternoon or early evening.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Sir baksteen
> 
> Let me check. Ill message you this afternoon or early evening.


Thank you kind Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

